# help! Lump on chin??



## fruitriver (Feb 10, 2012)

Oh, gosh im worried! Maggie my cat has a small lump on her chin (its about the size of a quarter or about half the bottom of her chin) Its covered with fur and you cant really see it but you can feel it. Its hard, not really hard but definitely not squishy. It dosent feel like theres anything in it. 
What should I do? Should I get a vet to remove it and, what is it?


----------



## fruitriver (Feb 10, 2012)

Also, shes not in pain, and dosent even barely notice when we touch it.
She acts completely her like her normal self.


----------



## laurief (Jun 22, 2008)

It's probably just feline acne. Do you use plastic bowls or plates for her food or water? Plastic can sometimes contribute to the development of feline acne. Use only glass, ceramic, or stainless steel bowls and plates, and wash them in hot water regularly. You can also scrub her chin with a little mild soap and water, then dab a bit of antibiotic ointment on it.

Laurie


----------



## fruitriver (Feb 10, 2012)

Yes, we used plastic. What should I do to get rid of it?
Do other things look like this and seem like this? IDK if i should bring her to the vet or not


----------



## laurief (Jun 22, 2008)

Skin lumps can be anything from acne to bug bites to various infections to cancer. On the chin, they are most often acne, though I have read of a case of skin cancer appearing on the chin. If you're concerned about this lesion, take your cat to the vet and get it checked out.

Laurie


----------



## fruitriver (Feb 10, 2012)

Yeah, ill take her to the vet (I need to for a regulaur checkup anyway)

Sometimes my sisters dog comes up and licks the water and I guess I need to clean it more (also its plastic) So I think its 99 percent acne. But ill check it out anyway.


----------



## cinderflower (Apr 22, 2012)

feline acne usually isn't that big but it still could be. if i were you, i'd make a vet appointment just to be sure. it's really not a good idea to try to diagnose things over the internet 

but since i know vets are expensive, try the occam's razor approach: only use glass, metal or ceramic water and food dishes, and if you can't get her to hold still to wash her chin (because the vet gave me benzoyl peroxide chin shampoo and i think it got used 1/2 a time) put hydrogen peroxide on a cotton ball and daub her chin with it several times a day. if it goes away in 2-3 days, that was it. if not, i'd definitely make a vet appt. you'd feel horrible if it was something serious and you could have caught it early but didn't.


----------



## Leesa (Jun 13, 2010)

Did u say a lump the size of a quarter??? I would have a vet check it out. Not to scare you, but no lump is a good one. Good Luck and I pray it is nothing more then a big zit!!! Please keep us updated!!!!


----------



## fruitriver (Feb 10, 2012)

Oh no im so worried! :0 

I didnt know that was big. Also you can just feel it under her skin. It dosent look like anything on the outside


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

Hopefully it's nothing serious! Blacky has a lump behind her right ear, it freaked me out but the vets weren't concerned (which I found odd...), she's had it about 4 years now... she also had a lump under her chin once, it was a pocket of infection from who knows what, but it cleared up with some antibiotics.


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

If it is under the chin it could even be an impacted gland. Vet visit is the best bet to find truly is going on,


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Acne usually shows up on the surface (black spots), so if you're not seeing anything but a lump under the skin I doubt that it's acne. There are many things it could be...I think a vet visit is necessary.


----------



## fruitriver (Feb 10, 2012)

Yes there are some black spots too.
Also can they get it from food?


----------



## fruitriver (Feb 10, 2012)

good news. it seems to be getting much better! Its barely noticable now but I can still feel it a bit. Can I just let it go on its own without doing anything? Because its already going away.


----------

